# acceptable verbiage



## arizona1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Is the word "with" an acceptable linking of two diagnoses? 

i.e. 1) HTN with heart disease, or, 2) DMII with Neuropathy

or, according to CMS guidelines is only the following accepted
1) hypertensive heart disease or "due to"
2) Diabetic Neuropathy or "due to" or "secondary to"

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 16, 2010)

The word with does NOT link two conditions together.


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 16, 2010)

thank you


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Where can I find in the CMS guidelines?
Thank you


----------



## dclark7 (Jul 22, 2010)

You will not find these in the CMS guidelines, they are in the ICD-9 Coding guidelines.  http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd.htm

Doreen, CPC


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you


----------

